# dehydrated eggs



## cathy1 (Oct 12, 2012)

I dont want to sound stupid ,but how do you rehydrate eggs. Canning and dehydrating is new to me,but iam trying. I live in michigan outside detroit. Not in the outlands. But id like to be in the outlands.! I am not a country girl. So this is really new to me.. i am a city girl. You know the one that just opens a can and it dinner . l.o.l.not really but i am trying to prepairf. For what ever comes! I enjoy reading all the posts and yes i am learning new things. I read something new every day from everyones posts. I really enjoy it..... thanks to all for your info..


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

With the eggs I dehydrate, I just add water in a 3-4:1 warm water to egg ratio and let it sit for about 15 minutes. I then hit them with a stick blender and then use them like fresh. I sometimes keep a pint jar of the rehydrated eggs in the fridge and use those like fresh. 

Some people just use the egg powder or "meal" directly in their recipes. I'm sure more will add to the thread and you will get plenty of input.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

it depends on the eggs; some manufactureres want 2 TB water to 1 TB egg mix, some say 1 TB water to 1 TB emix, both supposed to equal 1 egg. The place I buy from uses 2 TB water per egg. If you can get a copy of Sophie Leavitt's Penny Pinchers cookbook (used on Amazon its very cheap) it has quite a bit on using dehydrated eggs and milk, with a number of simple (and good) recipes. Basically you can either rehydrate them ahead of time like Davarm does (works well), or put the dry powder in with the flour in a baking recipe, then add the water part with the liquid ingredients. Either way works well. Frankly, I have more trouble finding reasonably priced dehydrated eggs than using them. Lately I have been buying from www.eggstore.com which sells a 1 lb bag of dehydrated whole eggs for $10 (about 40 eggs). Since they keep in refrigerator up to a year after opening, I don't mind the 40-egg bag. They also sell just yolks, just whites, and a scrambled egg mix.


----------



## cathy1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thank you for the information on the spegetti sauce ,ill try another batch in a couple of days. Ill try to dehydrate some eggs and see how that goes than you all.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

i read a post here somewhere about dehydrating taters looked all over for the answer how do you keep your taters from rusting/turning brown tried different ways with bad results thank you for your answers


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

farright said:


> i read a post here somewhere about dehydrating taters looked all over for the answer how do you keep your taters from rusting/turning brown tried different ways with bad results thank you for your answers


Blanching them works. Slice them and dunk em in boiling water until they look and feel kinda "waxy". Let them drip dry and put them in the dehydrator, they will dry almost translucent like the ones you get in box diners from the grocery store.


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

cathy1 said:


> I dont want to sound stupid ,but how do you rehydrate eggs. Canning and dehydrating is new to me,but iam trying. I live in michigan outside detroit. Not in the outlands. But id like to be in the outlands.! I am not a country girl. So this is really new to me.. i am a city girl. You know the one that just opens a can and it dinner . l.o.l.not really but i am trying to prepairf. For what ever comes! I enjoy reading all the posts and yes i am learning new things. I read something new every day from everyones posts. I really enjoy it..... thanks to all for your info..


Cathy, I'll pm you some sites. BTW, We are between Alma and Mt Pleasant, in the middle of the Mitten!


----------

